# Pale Ale With Cascade Suggestions



## a1149913 (29/5/12)

Hey guys, can anyone suggest a good apa clone or recipe that uses cascade hops?

Thanks, Jacob


----------



## .DJ. (29/5/12)

type this into google...

site:www.aussiehomebrewer.com cascade smash


----------



## Hippy (29/5/12)

You can't go past Argon's Little Fella's Pale Ale which is a damn fine take on Little Creature's Pale Ale. It's in the recipie DB.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/5/12)

Has a go at this.

Read through the thread - it has some good feedback, lots of questions, and the altered recipe, where I dropped on of the hops to make it easier to brew for some.

Goomba


----------



## a1149913 (29/5/12)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Has a go at this.
> 
> Read through the thread - it has some good feedback, lots of questions, and the altered recipe, where I dropped on of the hops to make it easier to brew for some.
> 
> Goomba



Looks delicious. I have citra nelson and galaxy waiting to be used too.

Cheers


----------



## a1149913 (29/5/12)

I think i may try to stick with a cascade heavy recipe. My dad was raving on about wicked elf so this is what i've found -

Recipe: Wicked Elf Pale Ale
Brewer: JT
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.81 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.92 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 19.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Barrett Burston ALE malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 1 87.7 % 
0.34 kg Weyermann Munich (Type 1) (15.0 EBC) Grain 2 6.0 % 
0.29 kg Bairds Light Crystal (100.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.1 % 
0.07 kg Bairds Dark Crystal (275.0 EBC) Grain 4 1.2 % 
30.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 20.9 IBUs 
14.00 g Amarillo [9.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 14.6 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 7.6 IBUs 
40.00 g Cascade [6.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 10.70 l of water at 62.9 C 54.0 C 15 min 
Saccharification Add 9.52 l of water at 88.3 C 68.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 11.30 l water at 75.6 C


----------

